# Hutch advice



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

I want to get a new six foot hutch for the girls but I need some help. The only one I can find in the shops is the Orchard Manor in Pets at Home - is this any good? I can't afford to spend more than £150. I would prefer to buy it directly rather than online but is there any site I can definitely trust?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a 6ft hutch from the Happy Hutch company, and they were great, and many rabbit owners use them.

They have a single 6ft x 2ft x 2ft long legged hutch (the one I have) for £115
Flat Roof Rabbit Hutch - Long Legs - Happy Hutch Company

They have a single 6ft x 2ft x 2ft short legged hutch for £105
Flat Roof Rabbit Hutches - Happy Hutch Company


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I have a 6ft hutch from the Happy Hutch company, and they were great, and many rabbit owners use them.
> 
> They have a single 6ft x 2ft x 2ft long legged hutch (the one I have) for £115
> Flat Roof Rabbit Hutch - Long Legs - Happy Hutch Company
> ...


How solid are the hutches? Do they last? That's partly my concern about getting one online as I can't see the quality.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

They are solid, I've had mine nearly 3 years and it's still going. They wee on the wood, but it's still strong.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

I bought a double 6ft happy hutch in August time and have been happy with it but recently we noticed there seems to be mold and damp on the inside of the roof! 

This thread just reminded me to contact them and see what they can do about it as it hasnt been long at all since we have had it!

I have just emailed them and hope to get a good response!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have heard the Orchard Manor is useless if its outside, it starts peeling and is not fox-proof. I think it would be OK in a shed.

I cannot comment on the Happy Hutch company as they refused to deliver to me.

I am about to buy this hutch from ebay - 
GIANT 6FT Double Rabbit guinea pig Ferret hutch-RUN 101 on eBay (end time 09-Feb-10 13:43:22 GMT)


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

the pets at home on is rubbish the back is very thin ply wood and the over hang isnt big enough so the back remains constantly wet in winter on the inside too. 

why dont u have a look on ebay in your area for sheds or wendy houses, my wendy house only cost me £46. or b&q do some cheap sheds. they are much nicer spaces


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for your help .

So, last tues I ordered the Happy Hutch hutch and got it thurs - so quick! The girls are very happy and so am I 

So far, I'd recommend Happy Hutch


----------



## DebbieScott (Nov 25, 2009)

I have all my hutches from Happy Hutch mainly because I leave near Hull and bought them from their warehouse mine have lasted years and 2 of them they made to my order!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks good! Worth mentioning if you live in North Scotland they won't deliver to you though. Apparently we aren't 'mainland'.


----------

